# Heaven Hell And Sikhism



## kds1980 (Aug 5, 2005)

waheguru ji ka khalsa
waheguru ji ki fateh

 i daily hear katha of late gyani sant singh ji maskeen
he several time mentioned that there is no heaven no hell.a person living with all the worldly pleasures is living in heaven .on the other hand a person born on street
living on street sufferring from diseases is living in hell.so sikhism does not beleive in heaven or hell.both the places are on earth.

 there is a debate about heaven and hell on the other sikh site . i posted the above matter but the other person said that sikhism do beleive in heaven
hell.so i want to know the views of intellectuals on this topic
                                                    bhul chuk maaf


----------



## Hukum Kaur (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: heaven-hell*

A person living in wordly pleasures can also be living in Hell. A person in poverty can be living in heaven. The two are our mind state, and if one is connected to God on this earth, they are in heaven and in bliss. 
The reason heaven and hell are earthly characteristics, is because they are a duality. Truth is not a duality, it is a constant One that has no oppsite nor counter existance. 
Heaven and hell is on this earth
sometimes it seams hell reins, and then one wishes to leave the cycle of birth and death. However this life should be enjoyed for the guift it is. 
I see people in darkness, in deniel of God, they are in hell.
I see Saints and the Holy and they cry in beauty. They are in Heaven.
Here we live in a Yin and Yang,
:star: 
"Every day of living, is another day of dying"-Yogi Bhajan


----------



## S|kH (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: heaven-hell*



			
				Liv Kaur said:
			
		

> A person living in wordly pleasures can also be living in Hell. A person in poverty can be living in heaven. The two are our mind state, and if one is connected to God on this earth, they are in heaven and in bliss.
> The reason heaven and hell are earthly characteristics, is because they are a duality. Truth is not a duality, it is a constant One that has no oppsite nor counter existance.
> Heaven and hell is on this earth
> sometimes it seams hell reins, and then one wishes to leave the cycle of birth and death. However this life should be enjoyed for the guift it is.
> ...



Perfectly stated, hope that answers the question for you


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: heaven-hell*



			
				Liv Kaur said:
			
		

> A person living in wordly pleasures can also be living in Hell. A person in poverty can be living in heaven. The two are our mind state, and if one is connected to God on this earth, they are in heaven and in bliss.
> The reason heaven and hell are earthly characteristics, is because they are a duality. Truth is not a duality, it is a constant One that has no oppsite nor counter existance.
> Heaven and hell is on this earth
> sometimes it seams hell reins, and then one wishes to leave the cycle of birth and death. However this life should be enjoyed for the guift it is.
> ...



  waheguru ji ka khalsa
waheguru ji ki fateh

           heaven and hell are state of mind but body also plays a role.if a person is suffering from the terrible body pains then how can he do simran.
this is my personal experience from the past 20 years i am suffering from severe disease and each and every day of my life is living hell.sometime for several days i am unable to do any simran.i daily pray to the god to give me
death or cure my disease.now in this situation how can you say that heaven and hell are state of mind.
                              bhul chuk maaf


----------



## Hukum Kaur (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: heaven-hell*

Very interesting that you bring up simran, I too have a question, we can ponder these for eachother. 
My step sisiter has had a nervous breakdown and can hear voices in her head telling her that they will come for her family, her brother her father...every night and day.
She saise they have implated a device sort of like a speaker in her and they want it back...
She is in  constant Hell and fear. I taught her about simran and lent her many recordings of 22 minute Wahe Guru Wahe Jeo chants, she is trying.
Her Hell is in her mind, because her mind has implanted something in her body...And sometimes I believe her story but refuse to be scarred, for fear is a downward spiral of darkness. 
She has a very strong Heaven and a very strong Hell in her head at the same time, may God grant her the Grace to live in heaven..
Sat Naam


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: heaven-hell*

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru JI KI fateh.

Gurbani says;; Paap punn warteh snasaraa..harkh sog dukh bharaa..

Paap - and Punn...Harkh ( happiness ) and SOG..(Sadness) are all Diseases when we are SEPARATED from WAHEGURU.

In Gurbani HELL is that one second when we FORGET WAHEGURU...and HEAVEN is that ONE SECOND when we REMEMBER HIM.

BOTH states are IN THIS WORLD.  Gurbani doesnt BELIEVE in a separate Heaven or hell that exists somewhere else.

Now examples:

Didnt GURU ARJUN JI SAHIB feel any PAIn when his body was being BURNT on a sizzling hot plate, in the height of SUMMER with a Hot sun overhead..and Burning Hot sand being POURED on hsi HEAD by the ladle full ?? Next day Guru Ji was BOILED ALIVE in apot of boiling water.  Only on the THIRD day when His BURNT body was forcibly dipped in the COLD water of the raavi did GURU JI depart for Sach khand..His Body was never Recovered.   GURU JI sat calmly and repeated  TERA BHANNA MEETHA LAGEH..meaning that GURU JI was in CONSTANT TOUCH with WAHEGURU..and thus IN HEAVEN...while to worldy eyes he was sittign on a HOT PLATE and being roasted alive.

Now somebody may just say..OH..  BUT  that was GURU JI ??  We are Ordinary human beings..

It is ONLY in the HOUSE OF NANAK..that GURU and SIKH are EQUALS..AApeh Gur Chela... First was GURU NANAK JI..and then His CHELA Bhai lehna Ji became GURU.... First was GURU GOBINDSINGH JI..then His CHELA..the KHALSA became GURU..

LOOK at BHAI MATI DASS JI..being SAWN ALIVE.... the sweet sound of JAPJI SAHIB JI being recited out ALOUD is coming from BOTH SIDES of His BODY !! Bhai sahib is a SIKH...not a GURU.

Look at Bhai SATI DASS JI...wrapped in COTTON, soaked with Kerosene and set on FIRE....Japji Sahib is being recited out aloud instead of Cheekaan hai hai Pain ?? 

Bhai DYALA JI is put into a Huge POT of water and BOILED ALIVE... the Sound of japji sahib is ehard until it is all over...

Bhai MANI SINGH Ji has been ordered to be cut from JOINT to JOINT. When the Executioner tried to Do a "short cut" and cut his hand at the WRIST...Bhai mani Singh Ji pointed out to him..Your HUKM is to CUT JOINT by JOINT... so Please Begin with the THUMB..and CUT it into TWO parts...then the First finger...second finger..and so on...to wrist..to elbow..and so on.  Bhai Sahib jee RECITED JAPJI SAHIB aloud till it was all over and His head was cut off.

ONE HUNDRED SIKHS...MATYRED DAILY fro SEVEN DAYS...Not a single CRY of PAIN...nor a SINGLE CONVERSION to ISLAM..

HUNDREDS of KOOKAS BLOWN UP in front of BRITISH CANNONS....a small boy snatches the helmet off the head of a British Officer and stands on the helmet to make himself reach HIGH ENOUGH so that the cannon ball wont MISS his HEAD...

EACH Page of SIKH History has many many such chilling Stories...not a single cry of PAIN suffering..blah blah blah... Until Post 1984... just read how the Singhs were BRUTALLY TORTURED in PUNJAB POLICE Custody...Burnt with hot irons, cut open and salt and chillies rubbed in, pierced with Hot rods, electrical currents passed through private parts, tongues pulled out, every bone smashed...NOT a SINGLE ONE "CONFESSED"..just NAAM JAPPING.... WAHEGURU heard..until the captors out of FURY took them outside..shot them dead and recorded " Shot in police Encounter !!!"

To an ordinary HUMAN..these people would look like they are in "HELL"..BUT in actual fact they were all in "HEAVEN"...that is why not a single cry of pain or scream escaped their lips..except Waheguru waheguru...

This si what we should all aim for...It si NOT an easy path...BUt it does EXIST and it is NOT an ILLUSION..it is REAL..all we got to do is FIND IT.

Jarnail Singh gyani.


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 8, 2005)

wjkk
wjkf

      thank you for your reply gyani jee i also beleive that there is no heaven
no hell all these places are here.but on the tapoban.org there is a debate going
on "sachkhand or chaurasi lakh" majority of them beleive that heaven and hell do exists .they say books of bhai rama singh or unditti duniya contains experience of many gursikhs of high avastha which have seen hell with inner eyes. some of the quotes they are writing are

         aagai jam dhal bikham ghanaa 
terrible is the army of yamas in the hereafter

--------------------------------------------------------------


jinee naam visaariaa bahu karam kamaavehi hor ||
Those who forget the Naam and do other things,

naanak JAM PUR badhhae maareeahi jio sa(n)nhee oupar chor ||1||
O Nanak, will be bound and gagged and beaten in the City of Death, like the thief caught red-handed

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


sabh ko laekhae vich hai manamukh aha(n)kaaree ||
All are held accountable, even the egotistical self-willed manmukhs 

har naam kadhae n chaethee jamakaal sir maaree ||
They never even think of the Name of the Lord; the MESSENGER OF DEATH shall HIT them on their HEADS

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


now on one hand there are persons including late gyani sant singh ji maskeen
which say that heaven and hell are here.on the other hand there are people
who say that heaven and do exist.and they are separate places.does it mean that it is also disputed subject in sikhism just like meat.
                                    bhul chuk maaf


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 11, 2005)

The "horrible Tortures" etc described as happening to people in Hell..are for BODIES.... whereas we know for a FACT that the Human body is LEFT BEHIND here on earth as a pile of ashes..and ONLY the SOUL/AATMA goes FORWARD.

How can a "SOUL" whci has no body, not able to feel any pain/sorrow/ etc etc be made to suffer by being put in a boiling OIL cauldron ??  OIL is a PHYSICAL substance...available only on EARTH..and sois FIRE, CAULDRONS (pots) etc etc.

It is Utterly RIDICULOUS NOtion to suggest that in the "hell" there are millions of CAULDRONS ( for the BILLIONS of people/dogs/cats/germs/life forms who have already died and will die in future !!) ( What proof that ONLY "humans" go to hell ??)..and Billions of TONS of boiling OIL ?? where does the WOOD for the fires come from ?? or are these High Tech "Electrical or Atomic Nuclear Energy fires ?? etc..and isnt Hell terribly POLLUTED with all that Smoke ?? Blah blah Blah..

The sad truth is that all these are HUMAN NOTIONS.... humans feel BURNT/Tortured by this boiling oil etc...Thats WHY GURU ARJUN JI was put on the Hot Plate and Boiled Alive...all these ideas are foreign to Gurmatt and Sikhi.  Whereever mentioned in Gurbani..these are merely Metaphorical Examples of the "type of suffering " one GETS when SEPARATED from WAHEGURU. Even a Nincompoop can see How SERENE and UNAFFECTED GURU ARJUN JI SAHIB IS....even when His PHYSICAL BODY is BURNING/BOILING...Because He is IN TOUCH with WAHEGURU JI...Guur Ji declares  Tera Bhanna MEETHA LAGGEH Naam Padarth Nanak MANGGEH !!! Not screams of Terror and Pain. This is an example of the "type" of pain the soul will endure if it fails to connect to GOD duriogn the time accorded in thsi human form..and IF anyone is IN TUNE with GOD..even His HUMAN BODY with all the pain NERVES FLESH etc WILL NOT BE feeling any Pain as GURU JI DEMONSTRATED.

Gurmatt is NOT a RELIGION of FEAR..It is a RELIGION OF LOVE.  GURU NANAK-GURU GOBIND SINGH JI are NOT "FEAR ICONS"..Did GURU Arjun Ji "threaten" Jehgangir chandu etc with Fire and Brimstone in HELL..NO the oNly words out of Guru Ji's Mouth are Tera Bhanna Meeetha Laggeh..  DOSH na Kahoon deyonh..I DONT BLAME ANYONE !!!...so How can we "read" such Threats in GURBANI written by the SAME GURUS ?? Clealry it is a MISREPRESNTATION by our own Gyanis...misunderstanding of the MESSAGE ???  GURU Ji in his own Personal Example shows us ONE thing..and we interpret his GURBANi to mean another ?? WRONG.  GURU Ji is CONSISTENT and syas what He MEANS allways.

jarnail Singh gyani.


----------



## chiecapri (Aug 11, 2005)

keI koit pwqwl
ky vwsI ] keI koit nrk surg invwsI ] keI koit jnmih jIvih mrih ] keI koit bhu jonI
iPrih ] keI koit bYTq hI Kwih ] keI koit Gwlih Qik pwih ] keI koit kIey DnvMq ] keI
koit mwieAw mih icMq ] jh jh Bwxw qh qh rwKy ] nwnk sBu ikCu pRB kY hwQy ]5]pNnw 276

Heaven is here and Hell is here on earth. But no person with any degrees or without any academic degrees can prove this. It is a question to be answered by Dhan Guru Granth Sahebji himself. Narak swarag is determind by a living person's deeds of his/her lifetime. Good deeds are like residing without the 5 chors. Which is very difficult in this modern world. We are not able to define Any Paap Or Punns for ourselves.


zykr AsI iksI dw kyvL idL vI dU^w dyeIXy zW iksI nwL koe IizsmwnI DoKw kr dyeIXy qW qW swfw nrk rUpI ies DrqI qy punrjnm huMdw hYqy sWnU ies dunIAw idAW qkLIPW dubwrw sihnIAW pYMdIAW ny ! qW krky hI ies dunIAw ivc duK qkLIP vddy zw rhY ny ! ienW qON inzwq pwx dw iek hI apwA hY!gurU gRMQ swihb dI syvw qy mnuK syvw !



slok mÚ 3 ] ijn@I nwmu ivswirAw kUVy khx
khMin@ ] pMc cor iqnw Gru muhin@ haumY AMdir sMin@ ] swkq muTy durmqI hir rsu n jwxMin@ ]
ijn@I AMimRqu Brim lutwieAw ibKu isau rcih rcMin@ ] dustw syqI iprhVI jn isau vwdu krMin@
] nwnk swkq nrk mih jim bDy duK shMin@ ] pieAY ikriq kmwvdy ijv rwKih iqvY rhMin@
]1] mÚ 3 ] ijn@I siqguru syivAw qwxu inqwxy iqsu ] swis igrwis sdw min vsY jmu joih n
skY iqsu ] ihrdY hir hir nwm rsu kvlw syvik iqsu ] hir dwsw kw dwsu hoie prm pdwrQu
iqsu ] nwnk min qin ijsu pRBu vsY hau sd kurbwxY iqsu ] ijn@ kau pUrib iliKAw rsu sMq
jnw isau iqsu ]2] pauVI ] jo boly pUrw siqgurU so prmysir suixAw ] soeI vriqAw jgq mih
Git Git muiK BixAw ] bhuqu vifAweIAw swihbY nh jwhI gxIAw ] scu shju Andu siqgurU
pwis scI gur mxIAw ] nwnk sMq svwry pwrbRhim scy ijau bixAw ]12]pNnw 854


​


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 11, 2005)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguur ji ki fateh.

Absolutely correct Ji.

NARAK...HELL...is those moments spent SEPARATED from WAHEGURU...and in the Company of the FIVE CHORS..

SWARG...HEAVEN...is those precious moments spent in TOUCH with WAHEGURU and away from the FIVE CHORS..

BOTH States are HERE ON THIS EARTH...as Gurbani so clearly puts it.

Sikhe and Gurmatt DOESNT aim for heaven or Hell..BUT fro SACHKHAND..where WAHEGURU STAYS.... as in Gurbani  Sachkhand wasseh NIRANKAAR. We want to MERGE with WAHEGURU in SACH KHAND.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## ManjotKour (Aug 11, 2005)

kds1980 said:
			
		

> waheguru ji ka khalsa
> waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> i daily hear katha of late gyani sant singh ji maskeen
> ...


 
Actually, from as much as i know, in Sikhism we don't believe in Heaven or Hell. The words said by late Gyani Sant Singh ji Maskeen is true. It is said that you live in this body, you do all good and bad in this body, so you pay for your good and bad deeds in this body as well. A person suffering from last stage cancer and a person livng fully healthy and happly deffrentiate(however you spell that). So, in a way the person suffering from cancer has to take medication, has to be in the hospital half of the week, is suffering from hell in a way isn't it. And a healthy person is healthy, plus the perosn is happy as he/she is. I do not know what most people think about this, but thats what i have learned. 

waheguru ji ka khalsa
waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 14, 2005)

chiecapri said:
			
		

> keI koit pwqwl
> ky vwsI ] keI koit nrk surg invwsI ] keI koit jnmih jIvih mrih ] keI koit bhu jonI
> iPrih ] keI koit bYTq hI Kwih ] keI koit Gwlih Qik pwih ] keI koit kIey DnvMq ] keI
> koit mwieAw mih icMq ] jh jh Bwxw qh qh rwKy ] nwnk sBu ikCu pRB kY hwQy ]5]pNnw 276
> ...



wjkk
wjkf
      thanks for the reply please tell me the page no. in which these shabads are written


----------



## Admin (Aug 14, 2005)

Dear KDS1980,

The reply to your last query was duly given by by dear chiecapri, but was deleted by me, inadvertantly. He had mentioned in his reply that he had modified the original post above by entering the page nos there itself... So you can checkback for panna nos in the above post of his.

Best Regards


----------



## nevastoplearning (Mar 6, 2011)

Every1 has heaven or hell mind states. A person who may appear happy may nt be happy in other areas of his life. No such thing as a happy life every1 goes through ups n downs


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

So many "sukhs" and so many "dukhs"...a so called Happy person may be happy as to his kids...all good students, getting good marks, hardworking etc..etc..his mum is happy and helathy, his dad is a samaj sewak highly respected and his own body is muscualr and tip top shape......BUT be unhappy as he has lack of money..or his wife is a nagging witch making his life miserable..or his boss at work keeps pointing at his mistakes and no bonus is given....on the other hand another person may have a wonderful lady boss...who serves him chaah and pakorreh, compliments his work daily..gives him bonus every month..hose wife is lovely to look at and is loving to hold...he got lots of moeny and large house...BUT his kids are drug addicts, good for nothing chors..always in and out of jail...his dear mum is suffering form terminal breast cancer, his dad is an alcoholic..and he has chronic leukimia needs chemeotherapy..or is a diabetic with kidney damage needing daily dialysis !! YOU TELL ME WHO IS IN HEAVEN and who is in HELL ??

WE CREATE OUR VERY OWN "FISH TANK WORLDS" of Heaven and Hell..and we suffer accordingly....IF we take it all with a PINCH OF HIS HUKM..life will be TASTY 24/7..our fish will be in heaven 365.25 days...its HUKM that is the mAGIC WAND.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

Aman Singh said:


> Dear KDS1980,
> 
> The reply to your last query was duly given by by dear chiecapri, but was deleted by me, inadvertantly. He had mentioned in his reply that he had modified the original post above by entering the page nos there itself... So you can checkback for panna nos in the above post of his.
> 
> Best Regards



First is from Gauree Sukhmani..Page 276 and second shabad is Page 854.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 6, 2011)

May I ask  if the happiness that is described in  Sukhmani Sahib is the "hah hah hah" sort of happiness where we are smiling and laughing and chuckling in the face of life's problems,  or satisfied with the way our lives are progressing?  No matter what, war, famine, disease, crime -- we are immune because we are happy? 

I have always understood the 'Sukh" in Sukhmani to mean the contentment that comes from deep psychological centered-ness, spiritual balance, inner peace. Is it not the case that our lives can be ridden through with illness, family trouble, war, economic distress -- and we are unhappy in the ordinary sense of the words happy and unhappy, yet SUKH takes us beyond all that. We may still feel emotoinal pain. These are temporary emotional states, superficial. Deep within there is a calm spiritual center - SUKH of all sukhs. And because of this we do not waiver in our sense of direction toward Waheguru. The SUKH of all sukhs is what helps us persist through our pain, and carry on without despair and hopelessness. We bow to His hukam with ease, but not necessarily with a big grin of contentment. 

Guru Arjan Dev on the hot plate. How immune was he from the crookedness that surrounded him? He did what needed to be done in  _SUKH,_ not in  _sukh_ These are my questions and thoughts.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

Heres an anecdote from Sikh History. Period around later 18th century...immediately after the Battle between the forces of Afghani invader Ahmad Shah Abdali and the Sikhs. The Complete SIKH KAUM was surrounded by the Afghani Forces far superior in numbers and after a full day of intense battle nearly HALF the Sikh Kaum - men, women and children were MASSACRED in this WADDA GHALLUGHAARA. The rest of the wounded sikhs, men women children the elderly etc etc wlaked away in the darkness and gathered at a place not far away from the battlefield. They set up camp, did whatever necessary..BUT most importantly Parkash the SGGS, did kirtna and Rehrass and Jassa Singh Ahluwaliah performed Ardass..and said the words...Teri Razaa vich chaar pehar DIN SUKH poorvak bateeh hoyah, ate arz hai aa rahee Raat de chaar pehr SUKH vich bateet hoven. ( Past day has passed in SUKH and we pray the coming Night will also pass in SUKH). The Afghani Spy who was in this camp, is said to have dropped to his knees and begged forgiveness for his spying and asked this question...Khalsa Ji..what is this you just said in your ardass ? Day in SUKH ?? We massacred half of you and they lie dead on the battlefield, the other half are here most mortally wounded and may not last the night, you have no food, no clothes and yet you said the Night will also pass in SUKH ? With such types its futile for me to carry on spying as its not going to help me or my masters. IF all this is SUKH..then whats DUKH ?? Jassa Singh replied..we forgive you for your past spying. As for SUKH and DUKH..these small wounds, death, etc etc are just BODILY pains ..which have no effect on us...we DONT call these DUKH. "DUKH" for us is when we FORGET HIM..forget our Creator and are separated from His Name..His Yaad..His Memory escapes our minds..that DUKH....and thats what we asked HIM to NOT allow us to have. The Afghan spy later on chhak pahul and joined the Sikhs saying..its you who is going to rule this countryside..
The TROUBLE with the SIKH KAUM TODAY is that we have joined the rest of the world in defining DUKH as body pain, diseases, loss of jobs, loss of limbs, loss of wife, loss of IZZATT !! etc etc..and SUKH as having all those...health, wealth, "izzat" etc. We FORGOT what the GURUS taught us...imagine a SIKH of Guur Gobind Singh ji BEGGING Him for a "son"....see the IRONY ?? The GURU who sacrificed his FOUR STRAPPING HANDSOME GROWN UP SONS for the Sikhs..and said..Chaar mooeyeh to kia hooa jeevat kaee hazaar...HE SAW his sons in all of us..we cannot even see OURSELVES in the GIRL CHILD we MURDER IN THE WOMB....and then shamelessly go to HIM..and beg for a "son" ?? WE beg Him for long life for our father and mother..from Him who sent His father to be sacrificed at age 9..who sacrificed his mother for us...?? We beg Him for MONEY...when He shunned wealth and Palaces for a place among the Common people..the POOR and the DOWNTRODDEN..who we CHASE OUT of our Gurdwaras and Homes as dirty/filthy/beggars !! Are we on the Same Planet as HIM ?? I seriously Wonder !!! The SUKH He taught us is REAL..the one we seek is ILLUSIONARY as the desert's mirage (mirag chhalaa)


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 12, 2011)

Warning: Any and all excursions into grammatical and phonetic curiosities. Any and all tuks posted without Gurmukhi text and Ang numbers. Any and all tuks posted without complete shabads ....unless there is a very good reason to do otherwise...will be moved to a special thread in the admin section, where they will never again see the light of day. I have no idea what the motivation has been for these continued digressions from topic. But members who do this know who they are. 

Several posts have been moved already. This has been a forum rule for years.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 12, 2011)

Spnadmin Ji,
humbly put that none of the "happiness" in SGGS/Gurbani and in the lives of the Sikh gurus, Sikhs in history, is NOT the "hah ha ha " type.....as that is illusory and time limited whereas real Happiness is permanent and brings a genuine chnage in our lives. That is why Guur Gobind Singh ji is neither so "joyous" as we are at the birth of his sons...and is neither as "sad" as we would be to see death staring in the face overlooking the mud walls of Chamkaur..Guru Ji Himself wore the armour on Ajit Singh, handed him his weapons, double checked the sheath of arrows on his back and gave the horse a slap to send it out..to certain death. And looked on while the sahibzadah fought the Battle of His life..finally falling to the ground mortally wounded..and Guru ji let out a loud Jaikara thanking Waheguru..and turned around to see Jhujhaar Singh waiting to follow his brothers footsteps....and Guru Ji leaving Chamkaur with a loud clap declaring..Hind da Peer is Leaving..catch him if you can !! and clamly listening to the tale from Sirhind about how his youngest twins faced death bravely and with honour...demonstrates the SUKH and DUKH shown in Gurbani.
2
. an anecdote from sikh history. A sikh wnated to know the menaing od sukh/dukh from Guru Arjun ji. Guru ji sent him to a far off village to visit a sikh Bhai feru Ji who lived there. The visitor arrived at the house of Bhai feru ji to see a wedding preparation in progress. He found out that Bhai Ferus son was getting married in 2 days time. When he enquired as to Bhai ferus whereabouts amongst this merrymakimg...he was told bhai ji is inside. Bhai ji was indeed inside busy sewing a Kaffan (death shroud). On being asked he said..this is the death shroud for my son who will die on his honeymoon night. And now lets go out and make merry he told his guest and join the others. The Guest from Guru ji was surprised..you know whats going to happen and you are not sad ? Sad ? for what ? its all in His HUKM..today i am HAPPY and when tomorrow comes there will be time to be sad..happiness and sadness are just like a pair of shirts...we change accordingly...day and night all in his Hukm....IF we are Overly Overjoyed at DAWN..then of course we will be Overly down in the dumps when DUSK arrives...BUT dusk and dawn will coem whether we are happy or sad..so why even worry..CHINTA Taan kee keejeah jo annhonnee hoeh says Guru Teg Bahadur ji in his bhog Sloks..Worry ONLY IF something out of the ordinary has happened...why worry about Death when everyone knows its CERTAIN to happen.
This is NOT a fait accompli/oh i cant do anything about it type of helplessness situation.....its about ACCEPTANCE ...strength of character to accept things we cannot change and strength to change those we can. A Sikh is NEVER Helpless.


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 12, 2011)

kds1980 said:


> waheguru ji ka khalsa
> waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> i daily hear katha of late gyani sant singh ji maskeen
> ...



You are correct Sikhism does not believe in heaven or hell. Sant Maskeen ji is 100% correct.

Ok, let us assume Sikhism assumes there is a heaven in Sikhism, then what is it's purpose? Is it Gods home? If so this contradicts the opening line of Mul Mantar that states God is everywhere and it is within all of us, and it up to us to realise it.


----------

